# Getting my ducks in a row before I make the plunge. I have a few questions for the more seasoned col



## goodjobcasey (Mar 13, 2014)

Hello everyone!  

I first wanted to start with saying I have been reading these forums for many hours in the anticipation of me building a cold smoker. The information I have gathered has given me the confidence to make the plunge! I just wanted to get a "yes, you are not a complete idiot. What you are thinking does make sense. Continue as planned". Either that, or some corrects.  

So I will be building a cold smoker here in the next couple weeks. It will be out of plywood framed with 2"x2". It will be 8'h x 4'w x 2'd. It is that size so I will have to do minimal cutting since plywood comes in 8x4' sheets.  

The top 5' will be be the smoking chamber, while the bottom 3' will be where the smoke generator will be. The generator will be the martini shaker w/ a aquarium pump. I forget the name, but I am sure you know what I am talking about.The generator will only be part of what is below, it will also be for storage. (wood chips, matches or whatever I use to start it, a light, whatever I will need)  

  
The roof will be slanted and shingled (I got some for free, so I figured I would do it). As for the exhaust, I am not sure if I will have a normal galvanized steel chimney w/ a top to stop rain, or a vent on the side.  

It will all be hung food (until I get into cheese...can you hang cheese?). I will mostly be doing jerky, bacon and sausage.  

Please, if there are anything that you see that sticks out as incorrect, or a better way to do it, let me know!  

Thank you all for any help. I hope this is the start to a long love affair with cold smoking


----------



## alblancher (Mar 13, 2014)

Sounds like a plan!  Not sure how much smoke your smoke generator will put out but I bet if you need to add another you'll be able to.  My vents are just eave vents in the sides of the gables.

What will you hang the food on?  BTW you can place cheese in cheese cloth bags to hang and smoke but I believe most of us place it on racks.

Welcome to the forum


----------



## goodjobcasey (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks for the reply.  

I am not sure how much it will put out either. I looked around to see if there was a suggested cubic feet for that kind of smoker but was apparently chasing my tail. I have also gone to home depot to see how much it would be to make that a-MAZE-ing smoke generator. So if this one fails, I will make one of those.

I will be hanging them from wood rod on cotton string with hooks (of some sort). I have not given that much though to that part yet. It honestly was the least of my worries.  

For hanging cheese, that sounds good. I will eventually try it, if it doesn't work out, I will get a rack.  

I am very excited. Now I just need to get some wood chips/dust/pellets.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 13, 2014)

Getting Your Ducks in a Row.jpg



__ JckDanls 07
__ Apr 1, 2013


----------

